# 722 DLNA?



## rtk (Apr 15, 2007)

Any rumors of DLNA support being added for 722/722k receivers? I have access via my Blu-ray player but my VIP722k is on the network and DLNA would be nice to have.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Not feasible - perhaps in new models.


----------

